# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Giới thiệu phòng vé  vé máy bay Vuông Tròn

## vemaybaygiare49.com08

*Giới thiệu phòng vé máy bay Vuông Tròn*  Có văn phòng đại diện tại 67/95A Bùi Đình Túy, P 12, Bình Thạnh TP HCM, trang webside: vemaybaygiare49.com là dịch vụ bán vé máy bay giá rẻ hoạt động 24h/7 ngày trong tuần tại một thành phố hiện đại hàng đầu TP HCM. Hiện tại, ve may bay gia re49.com là phòng vé cung cấpve may bay gia re chính thức cho các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế như Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific, VietJet Air, United Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Air france, China Airlines, Eva air, Korean Airlines, American Airlines, Singapore airlines, Qatar Airways, Qantas airways, Lufthansa, United airlines....và rất nhiều hãng hàng không quốc tế khác. Với lực lượng nhân sự tư vấn và book ve may bay giàu kinh nghiệm nghề nghiệp, sử dụng thuần thục các phần mềm như Abacus, Galileo, Amadeus, Sabre, Web Portal....vemaybaygiare49.com luôn làm hài lòng những khách hàng khó tính nhất bằng những đường bay đẹp, tiết kiệm chi phí. Đến với dịch vụ tư vấn ve may bay gia re49.com của chúng tôi, quý khách sẽ được tư vấn các thủ tục Visa, Hộ Chiếu, *được giao vé tận nơi miễn phí*, phương thức thanh toán đơn giản, linh hoạt, thời gian tìm kiếm đường bay nhanh chóng. ve may bay gia re49.com tự hào đã giúp cho hàng trăm gia đình đi định cư Mỹ, Canada, Úc, Châu Âu, Hàn Quốc, Đài Loan...với đường bay bay ngắn nhất, chi phí tiết kiệm nhất có thể. Chúng tôi cũng tự hào đã giúp thành công cho hàng trăm du học sinh, lao động xuất khẩu, doanh nhân trên bước đường vươn ra toàn cầu.Đối với các đường bay nội địa, vemaybaygiare49.com đã sẵn sàng 100% đường bay của các hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific, VietJet Air.Bạn đang tìm kiếm thông tin về dai ly ve may bay gai re cho hành trình của mình? Hãy liên hệ ngay với vemaybaygiare49.com để tìm được giá vé tốt nhất, đường bay đẹp nhất.*Phương thức thanh toán vé máy bay từ xa*Sau khi liên hệ tổng đài bán vé toàn quốc: *08.3516.11.49* (và đã có mã code 6 ký tự), quý khách cần thanh toán cho *vé máy bay* đã đặt chỗ của *vemaybaygiare49.com* theo các số tài khoản trên webside cung cấp qua các hình thức như thanh toán bằng ATM, chuyển khoản trực tiếp từ quầy ngân hàng gần nhất, chuyển ibanking hoặc đề nghị được giao vé và thu tiền mặt trực tiếp tận nơi. Để có sự hỗ trợ về thanh toán *ve may bay* online vui lòng liên hệ *08.3516.11.49 - 0902.946.089* để xác nhận. ----------------------------------------------------------------------*[/i]Để tư vấn thêm thông tin xin quý khách liên hệ:[/i][/i]Đại Lý Vé Máy Bay Giá Rẻ VUÔNG TRÒN**Điện thoại: 08. 3516 11 49**Địa chỉ: 67/95A Bùi Đình Túy, Phường 12, Quận Bình Thạnh, Tp HCM* *Mobile: 0902 946 089 - 0904 07 05 49**Website :vemaybaygiare49.com*

----------

